
Ask HN: Reading Recommendation for Hackers? - z3phyr
I am looking for resources which focus on the core idea of hacking: virtual machines &#x2F; emulators, demoscene, compilers etc.<p>I have read the blue book of smalltalk so far, which describes the smalltalk internals.
======
koozz
Reversing, Secrets of Reverse Engineering - by Eldad Eilam is a nice read. If
you know how to reverse engineer something, you can really learn from
anything.

